# Bock nibs Australia



## zig (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi, I am new to the forum and would like to know if anyone can suggest an Australian supplier of bock nibs (#5 & #6). 
The supplier I had does not stock them anymore.

thanks


----------



## Phil Dart (Oct 18, 2016)

At the risk of having this post deleted, Beaufort Ink sends Bock nibs to Australia frequently. From memory, I think the shipping is something like £3.45


----------



## graham456273 (Jan 30, 2019)

*Bock Nibs*



zig said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and would like to know if anyone can suggest an Australian supplier of bock nibs (#5 & #6).
> The supplier I had does not stock them anymore.
> 
> thanks



I source mine from Beaufortsink.com.uk
Graham Eastman.  aussiepensnthings.com.au


----------

